# No Salt Water Softeners by Freije



## OtbHunter (Mar 7, 2008)

Is anyone using the "Easy Water No Salt Water Softeners by Freije"?    I like the idea but the price is fairly steep - I would like an honest opinion from a current user before I commit to the purchase of this unit.


----------



## frizzak (Mar 25, 2008)

I have been using the VWP200 on home. No filters, no salt to change, and now energy to run the system. Sounds a little "too good to be true" right. I though so as well. The saleman gave me a 30 day money back guarantee, and im keeping it. The system cost about $800 but the company VWP USA gives me $50 bucks everytime i refer someone! Hey, i wonder if this counts? Heres the email. [email protected]


----------



## CraigFL (Mar 26, 2008)

I was very interested in the systems you referenced. I did a bit of checking and found the patent for the system which seems to be held by Freije #6,325,942 for Easywater -- www.easywater.com 

I suspect that the system that VWP uses is a variation of the Freije system and they are licensed to sell it. 

Easywater is a member of the Better Business Bureau and has no complaints against it.

On first look, the system looks like voodoo but it does have sound scientific principles that support it. The cost is high but the competitors are zero and I'm sure it cost a bit to develop. I may have to try one of these....


----------

